# Reasonable Price for Trees



## lookingtoplant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, :help:

I have some evergreens, not quite sure what type, maybe austrian? up towards the Guelph On. CAN way. There at least 7 feet tall. How much would you expect to pay for something like this, including the extraction fee? We just bought the property, and it was planted for a nursery. The trees weren't pruned recently, may have never been pruned. I'll add the measurments of the trunk later. Thanks. Paul.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll get some photos in the next couple days. For now, are we talking 000.00 or 00.00?


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 2, 2006)

What one, hundred's?


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks - Pictures will be up shortly


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's those pictures finally! There's a lot more fuller ones then in the picture. Thanks.


----------



## RandyS (Mar 8, 2006)

Not sure what trees you have but here at a wholesale nursery I can get a 6'/7' Fraser fir B&B for $116.50. A 6'/7' B&B Norway spruce for $120.25.
I'm in Connecticut so that is probably different then where you are but maybe a bit of a help for you.


----------



## Elmore (Mar 8, 2006)

You can resize your images by using this free and easily used program.
http://www.irfanview.com/
Once downloaded and installed, simply select file, then open your file, select image then resize, select the 640 x 480 pixels or any other size desired (hopefully smaller), click okay, then go to file and select save. I generally choose the 640 x 480 pixels option. If you want to keep your outrageously large image, be sure to copy it or rename your resized pic so that it doesn't overwrite your obscenely huge photo. 
With Windows XP you can resize multiple images in one operation with Power Toys/Image Resizer. You can download Image Resizer in the Power Toys options. Download from the Microsoft page : http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
With the Power Toys/Image Resizer, be sure to use the advance tab and choose not to make copies or you'll have too many images in your folders.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 8, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Your trees look like douglass firs or maybe another fir.


Anyone then know the price of a fraser fir that's in the pictures there? A local nursery sells 6' fraser firs at 400+. These are obviously not nursery grown, but how much would you buy them for? I've looked up the Fraser Fir and think that this more likely then a douglas fir, as the fraser's are more popular in Canada. I'm located just outside of Toronto. Thanks.


----------



## RandyS (Mar 9, 2006)

$116.50.


----------



## Rtom45 (Mar 9, 2006)

Those appear to be Norway spruce and poor quality as far as shape goes. If you are going to move them for others, just charge enough to cover your time and costs. If others are going to move them, let them have them with no charge. Back when I worked in a nursery, we would have culled those trees.


----------



## Newfie (Mar 9, 2006)

Can I have the pretty one on the left?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 9, 2006)

Rtom45 said:


> Back when I worked in a nursery, we would have culled those trees.



These trees were planted for a nursery, and we just purchased the property about a year ago, and want to make some money off the property. There are some nicer ones, and I'm not to keen on letting them go for nothing, so I'll see what I can weasel out of the people that want them.


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 12, 2006)

The pretty one on the left is a tamarac the one on the right looks like norway or white the others look like fraiser fir as for price in ontario just north of toronto 200cm to 250 cm wholesale depends on qaulity of root ball (sandy soil real loose ball junk heavy soils solid balls good) 75$ t0 125$ make some calls (under a lanscape contractors name made up even) feel out a few suppliers and under cut prices now retail is different we sell 250cm for around 220$ and then if they want it installed i try to sell installation at half of what the tree is worth and try not to warranty anything unless u install it urself so that way u know it was done right. i hope this was some help 

P.s u will have a hard time harvesting on that hill u might need a man on the outside of the spade making sure u are centre


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 13, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> The pretty one on the left is a tamarac the one on the right looks like norway or white the others look like fraiser fir as for price in ontario just north of toronto 200cm to 250 cm wholesale depends on qaulity of root ball (sandy soil real loose ball junk heavy soils solid balls good) 75$ t0 125$ make some calls (under a lanscape contractors name made up even) feel out a few suppliers and under cut prices now retail is different we sell 250cm for around 220$ and then if they want it installed i try to sell installation at half of what the tree is worth and try not to warranty anything unless u install it urself so that way u know it was done right. i hope this was some help
> 
> P.s u will have a hard time harvesting on that hill u might need a man on the outside of the spade making sure u are centre




Thanks so much. Just the info I was looking for. I'm 99% sure that the soil is heavy. I'd probably be transplanting them myself with a 44" inch bob cat mounted tree spade, and wouldn't warranty anything. I don't have plans on pruning the roots, but if I get the bob cat (can rent one for 440/day) and have some extra time, I may go and prune as many as I can. Any other things I should think of? Paul


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

when u r digging with a 44 that means it is the the max size it will dig you can lift the spade off the ground to get the dessired ball size if im right the spade u are talking about will do any were from 28 to 44 and if the balls come out a little big you can clean the tops a bit just dont beat up the roots to bad with ur shovel. also we dont root prune generaly when the trees are bought in as bare root u will prune dead or damaged roots off and it suffices. and just for a couple numbers in a good day u can have 250 peices out with one machine moving constantly but that means u have at least six to seven guys tiying tops (just somthing to think about)


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

*Burlaping*



Tree Planter said:


> when u r digging with a 44 that means it is the the max size it will dig you can lift the spade off the ground to get the dessired ball size if im right the spade u are talking about will do any were from 28 to 44 and if the balls come out a little big you can clean the tops a bit just dont beat up the roots to bad with ur shovel. also we dont root prune generaly when the trees are bought in as bare root u will prune dead or damaged roots off and it suffices. and just for a couple numbers in a good day u can have 250 peices out with one machine moving constantly but that means u have at least six to seven guys tiying tops (just somthing to think about)


What do you mean by tying tops? Burlaping? And I plan to take them out one day and then plant them the next. What do I need to do when it comes to burlaping? Thanks


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

u will have to place burlap in the basket then the excess will be pulled up on to the top of the ball in such a way that u do not lose dirt and then u tie the top of the basket with sisal rope (bio degradable rope) so when u lift them the ball stays tight and there is little to no trunk movement


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

the only burlap u need are the bags that go in the baskets


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

and remember 44 are heavy


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

*Burlap*

What do you mean by basket? Do you take the burlap off when transplanting or will it break down in the soil?


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

to harvest u have to pakage trees are pakaged in a wire basketwith a burlap liner this makes it effeicent other wise the balls fall apart u cant realy just dig them and leave the balls (rootbals) unprotected i dont have a pic or i would show u


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

it is the only way to transport in bulk


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/buying_highquality.aspx


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

middle of the page


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay - I plan on basing my decision on how many I sell. Where's the best place to pick up some burlap - landscaping company? How long should those trees be in burlap before they should be transplanted (don't want to get farther ahead then I can replant) How bout takin the burlap off?


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

dutchmasters and u need baskets with the burlap u can harvest all u like if ur capable (man power, time) u can store them in a trench half as deep as the root ball and then back fill with a woodchip/dirt mixture two years then the burlap starts to rot. burlap is there to keep the ball solid u dont want to take it off . hillsburg is north west of barrie


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

and when u backfill dont go past the top of the root ball the ropes rot faster than the burlap


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> hillsburgh is north west of barrie


 no - outside of Guelph, so south west of Barrie


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah ok im thinking of hillsdale lol


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> yeah ok im thinking of hillsdale lol


I'll assume your up towards Barrie?


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

just south innisfil


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

u should consider re planting ur feild


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

conifers have a good turn around especialy colorados


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> u should consider re planting ur feild


Sent u an email as it was kinda off topic. Anyhow - that's what we're looking at doing. Hoping to plant something in pots as there's a better turn over rate. Know that there is quite a bit of work to do but there's no point in planting something that won't sell.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 14, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> dutchmasters


I can't seem to find the right site . . . do you have an address?


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

i think u shoul;d try and order a some pricing catalogs from a couple place one i would recomend is connon nurseries these guys are long time players and set standards for some general pricing and attend the annual landscape show u missed it this year but alot of large players attend and u can get a feel for pricing. and as for planting in pots it will be more profitable for u to propigate and or germinate the conifers ur self and a good book on this would be micheal dirr a refference manual to woody plant propogation


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry dutchmasternurseries.com


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 15, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> dutchmasternurseries.com


Great Website and Products by the looks of things


----------

